# Super High-School Level Dangan Ronpa Fanclub!



## Eifie (Mar 17, 2013)

Eh, welcome, everyone.






 Our school life of mutual killing has just barely begun, but we promise that if you bastards stick around...






 ... you will be treated to a tremendously heart-stopping experience! Upupupu!






 Our students, still so full of hope... Hope killing hope...






 I can hardly wait!!!






 Please, feel free to speculate as you see through our school year of mutual killing to its very end.

-----

omg... why did I even try. anyway talk about dangaroo cool people. all spoilers/spoilery speculation for both games in spoiler tags please!

For the uninitiated, Dangan Ronpa is a "high-speed mystery action adventure" (according to TV Tropes, but idk who they quoted it from) PSP game released only in Japan with a translated LP that you should read which is located here. The sequel can be found here and that LP is currently in progress.

Here is a paste I made of the evidence bullets in SDR2's first case, if anyone wants it for detecting. (spoilers, obviously.)

okay Cirrus it is done


----------



## Dragon (Mar 17, 2013)

oh oh oh me i'm super high school level in

I only got into DR like a month ago, but it's pretty cool yes. I'm up to date with the LP and I can never see the plot twists except for the really obvious ones aaaaaugh

Koizumi and Nanami for best sdr2 characters bye


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 17, 2013)

mm yes I like Dangan Ronpa. I'm really far behind on reading the LP though, I'm only on chapter 2.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 17, 2013)

ReaperCreeper said:


> mm yes I like Dangan Ronpa. I'm really far behind on reading the LP though, I'm only on chapter 2.


I approve of your avatar _so much_.


----------



## Minish (Mar 18, 2013)

oh my christ your usertitle and your avatar together

_perfection_.........................




I like this high-speed mystery action adventure it's good UH right now I really like komaeda and togami and ibuki (SDR2) in the original sakura and ishimaru were best. yeah

upupu ?!!!!!!


----------



## Eifie (Mar 18, 2013)

Why is everyone voting for the second y the first y wants some love too >:( You can vote for every option, you know! (And Spoon, get in here.)

My favourites in the original were Leon and Chihiro and Kirigiri for a while and Togami maybe and Hagakure lol jk. In the second I like Pekoyama and Ibuki and Gundam and Nanami and the spoiler!

omg people who are caught up who do you think is the killer (surely it's not a spoiler that people die in this school life of mutual killing) please enlighten me with your theories! who else do you think will die? who do you think will murder :o After reading a bit through the LP thread which I promised myself I wouldn't do anymore because I keep getting sort of spoiled by "speculation" I'm convinced that it's 



Spoiler: SDR2 chapter 1



Hanamura but that's sort of boring. I really, really hope it's not Pekoyama... :c


.

Also it is so not fun knowing a huge end-game spoiler... maybe I'll just unfollow everyone on my dash who dangaroos which is like at most two people haha. HEY GUYS DO YOU WANT TO KNOW TOO 



Spoiler: :ooo



haha jk Cirrus I know you looked


----------



## Spoon (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm only on the third chapter of the first game, so I wanted to get the LP done before discussion time, because I am so bad at not reading spoilers. But Eifie leaves me no choice but to comment. D:

Uh, I really like Monobear's killer punishment sequences at the end of chapter. They're awful, yeah, but really well crafted to get a reaction from the player and interestingly individualized. The first one especially, I thought. 

Thus far, my favorites Chihiro, Aoi, Sakura, and Kigiri. While I like Yamada's references, he's probably my least favorite. Aaand Naegi's pretty cool for a main-ish character.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 18, 2013)

LP UPDAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE

sorry this is a message of pure unadulterated joy brought to you by eif

Spoon: Oh... maybe you should stay away then :p Or read fast! I love those too, especially 



Spoiler: dangaroo chapter two electric boogaloo whoop-de-doo



the second one. Somebody actually made butteroffdead.tumblr.com after that, it was great


.

edit: cry it ended at the best part 



Spoiler: SDR2 trial mechanics idk



I looooove these counterargument things and Nidai is the best.


----------



## Minish (Mar 19, 2013)

oMg update. why would you end there. I guess it might 



Spoiler: SDR2 speculation



be Nidai then, but that's kinda weird. omg maybe he killed someone purely so that everyone would rush to the scene... then he could finally visit the lavatory...... I guess I don't really know who it could be! I only have tiny bits of suspicion for Hanamura and poor nurse girl


. also, Ibuki continues to be awesome wow.

Eifie omfg don't put the endgame spoiler here nobody wants to know >:(


----------



## Eifie (Mar 19, 2013)

Spoiler: SDR2 speculation



Peko is starting to look kind of suspicious now... I mean, Nidai said it didn't smell in there and apparently there's no way just her food could have been poisoned? Her "illness" _can't_ be a coincidence, that would be terrible.

I still sort of think there could be multiple murder attempts at play here. With Togami's "Oy, what are you doing?! Stop it!!" he must have seen somebody going for the knife under the table, but if he was skewered by somebody under the floor, that couldn't have been the same person. I guess an accomplice makes more sense because otherwise there would be no reason for somebody to be conveniently under the table to be stabbed from beneath. I don't know if the murderer(s) could have known that Togami was armed with night-vision goggles so that he could actually see somebody going for the knife under the table, but if they hadn't been spotted maybe the person with the knife could have been the one murdering instead. I'd really like to think that the murderers in this case would be Hanamura and Nagito; Nagito would have had plenty of opportunity to tape that knife to the table during the day and I think we know from the equipment list that the knife wasn't a kitchen knife. Then again, that's also really obvious, but then _again_, this is only the first case. So glad they didn't pull another 11037, though.

Cirrus brought up a theory/wistful speculation that it would be _really cool_ if Nagito sort of indirectly causes every murder without ever being the actual culprit. I sooo hope that happens omg.



Also can I just like, gush about how much I really really really love SDR2?! I love they they kept what worked (and didn't change the trial discussion music, as far as I can tell! so happy!) and added _really cool_ things to it that just make it so much better and are just awesome idk. 



Spoiler: SDR2 trial mechanics



The blue text in the discussions is cool and I like that the other characters can actually noticeably get things right and the counterarguments waaaaah ;; It seems like the other characters are taking a much more active role in these trials and I really like that! Also I really, really hope that we're going to have an occasion where somebody presenting a counterargument actually proves Hinata wrong. Like, as somebody suggested in the LP thread (which I read again... argh), the minigame could just be totally hopeless so it's impossible to slash all the things properly and when you lose it just cuts back to the trial scene and Hinata's like oh... ("YOU'VE GOT THAT RIGHT!!!") Also I can't wait for Pekoyama to object because maybe the art when that happens would make a neat avatar. Mondo's looks great, and I keep thinking of Nidai as Mondo. Whoops.


 Anyway I love that so far SDR2 falls into the category of sequels that are actually as good as (or possibly so much better!) the original! I wasn't really expecting that, to be honest.

I don't know if anybody besides Cirrus is actually caught up enough to read my spoilers and discuss with me so I guess I'll stop here! Being able to actually speculate is so much fun though omg.

edit: I hope they keep the comics and like, execute them better though.


----------



## Minish (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't really have any idea what's actually going on so mostly I've been having fun headcanon speculation all by myself :o (with some Eifie). what would be most cool to happen overall is if 



Spoiler: vague SDR2 speculation



komaeda is sort of orchestrating everything, maybe in a way that it's not even hugely malicious, like maybe he put the knife there just to see what would happen, maybe he did the power thing to see if anyone would capitalise on weird stuff happening, idk I DO thing he's naegi so I think either he's traumatised because of SDR1 or now just really likes idly seeing what people do under given circumstances.

like, after SDR1... he knows now what sort of things influence people to murder. maybe :o idk this is probably wrong but I literally don't care because a) headcanons are just loads of fun (I also really like mastermind AUs) and b) I'm so excited to find out about komaeda that I don't really care what actually happens. I have no idea why I like komaeda so much. it's weird. I think I only like him with the suspicion he's going to turn out to be totally conscious about, you know, this being his second game. I really don't think he'll be the murderer for that reason! I think he's going to stick around for at least a while and continue to be suspicious for returning players. :o



all that said I also really like SDR2!!! maybe it's bc reading SDR1 I was kinda like "meh" for a while and also it felt like it reeeeeeally dragged at parts, and ALSO there were several characters I disliked... maybe just being hyped for SDR2 is what's making it so great. I guess I didn't expect SDR2 to be as good either, but it feels like they're being really... careful? this isn't just "let's make a sequel", but rather something they've clearly really thought about with 



Spoiler: SDR2 ehehe



togami and maybe-naegi and... idk it feels like SDR2 still has a lot to show us! :o everything is going really nice and slow. except the LP. that's mostly just slow.



I didn't like the comics......... I usually skipped them ehehe. but I'm actually watching the videos now! maybe SDR2 being slow and steady is good bc now I'm really carefully looking at everything that happens and thinking about it. mostly it's just leading to more headcanons, though :D 



Spoiler: SDR2 speculation



I also don't mind if nurse girl is a murderer. I can't wait for "whoops murder" and I'll keep going on about it until it happens.


 UGH so great. the pace makes it easier to accidentally get spoilt, though... :C

anyway UGH so great. I've already speculated with Eifie so much privately that I'd probably have suuuper-long posts if it didn't feel like I've already said everything.



Spoiler: SDR2; the toilet



I still think peko was having her period. it feels like a total red herring >:( she seems really believable!! I hope she doesn't suddenly snap into evil-mode like in ace attorney bc sometimes that always feels kind of sudden. :C also she MUST LINGER.



ok done.


----------



## Spoon (Mar 20, 2013)

So finished the first game and _just_ started on the second one. I don't really have much to say other than whoa was not what I was expecting when I started the game. And that 



Spoiler: SDR



I was kind of surprised that no one out of the six remaining after the four chapter died. Yeah Junko did, but that doesn't really count. And holy open-ended ending, batman! You can't just have blinding light outside the door. That is not how things work.


----------



## Minish (Mar 20, 2013)

yay! good job! :o I never actually finished the original because it was dragging on sooooo much and also I'd already been spoilt for everything at that point :( 



Spoiler: SDR1 ending



HAHAHAHAhhh I remember when the only character I particularly liked (other than sakura) was junko and then she "died" and I was like nooooooo. in retrospect, the most hilarious.



did your favourites stay the same? :o I liked sakura lots and lots right away, and then as time went on suddenly loved ishimaru and aoi lots and lots as well. chihiro and kirigiri were pretty constantly good. I also was a little fond of sayaka?? she was clearly way more than she ever seemed (but I wish people would stop shipping her with leon, EW EW EW) (it's a rly popular ship :C)

sakura's just... the best, though...... I was definitely pre-influenced, but I'm kind of baffled by anyone who doesn't think she's the greatest or at least semi-great. she's beautiful and clever and awesome

let us know your thoughts on SDR2 too, later! :o



look I composed the ultimate sweetie rankings

1. ishimaru
2. 



Spoiler: SDR2



togami


3. chihiro

that's all you need to know about dangan ronpa
maybe komaeda can be fourth i love him


----------



## Eifie (Mar 20, 2013)

Spoon said:


> So finished the first game and _just_ started on the second one. I don't really have much to say other than whoa was not what I was expecting when I started the game. And that
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Dangan Ronpa ending



Hagakure's prediction was actually right! At the start of chapter four (I think?) he said that there would be no more murders, and indeed there were no more murders. :o He was also right about his child and Naegi's child sharing the same mother in the alternate future...





Spoiler: SDR2



Ugh if Peko's actually just having her period I am going to RAGE. Although that would be kind of hilarious for the LP thread because everyone totally jumped on the person who kind of shyly suggested maybe she's having her period and they were all like that is a totally fucking inappropriate thing to say, get out.


----------



## Minish (Mar 20, 2013)

maybe that's what I heard about, then! I'm just 100% staying away from the LP thread forever.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 20, 2013)

hi I was just overwhelmed with a wave of sadness for SDR2's first victim and I would like to share this misery with everyone instead of getting ready for class

;;


----------



## Minish (Mar 20, 2013)

oh thanks for reminding me :(... worst neofriend ever

hahahaha I don't even know why I started shipping 



Spoiler: SDR2



komaeda/togami like what the fuck. obviously I ship something made of immediate death and despair.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 20, 2013)

Minish said:


> oh thanks for reminding me :(... worst neofriend ever
> 
> hahahaha I don't even know why I started shipping
> 
> ...


for you: spoilers given the context I guess


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Augh I was reading the first Danga Ronpa let's play, and clicked on the second to last update for part one of chapter 4...

The thread was archived.

I don't have a SA account.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 21, 2013)

omg seriously the paywall's back AGAIN

it's almost like it wants me to be prepared to study for exams or something...

@hopeandjoy: so no, I don't think it's archived. we just have to wait a few weeks... again...


----------



## mewtini (Mar 21, 2013)

I was here, reading the glorious story unfold.

And then I stopped and came back a few hours later. And I'm presented with

"MAKE AN ACCOUNT NOW BECAUSE YOU CANNOT SEE THIS WITHOUT REGISTERING >:("
*
--Mewtini cries.--*


----------



## Minish (Mar 21, 2013)

! :o what do you think of it so far!!!

but yeah, few things are more annoying :c it's probably the reason I lost interest in DR1 and the last one was only like, less than a week ago ?? I don't want to complain too much bc that's all fandom seems to do, but does it have to be so frequent ...


----------



## Eifie (Mar 21, 2013)

It was literally just two updates ago that the paywall went back down after like, a month. :( You could always go poking around for one of those mirrors or archives that aren't supposed to be there, I guess.

How far did you get, Mewtini?


----------



## Eifie (Mar 21, 2013)

UGH since the paywall was up I was googling a certain SDR2 character's name to get a picture of them and google helpfully suggested "<character name> execution" UGH FUCK YOU GOOGLE I DIDN'T WANT TO KNOW THAT THEY GET EXECUTED ;;

edit: and then I found another sdr2 translation on tumblr that's up to chapter 3 so I went to see what it was like where the LP left off but idk apparently right at that part they decided they couldn't be bothered to actually do translations anymore so they just gave a summary? so now I know who killed the dead person great. if anyone cares they do still use the comics.

edit 2: omg... now I really want to just read that summary and spoil myself for everything... it's only the first chapter... ugh stupid paywall

edit 3: I... I read it. omg. that was cool. now I'm jealous of everyone who gets to actually experience it.


----------



## Minish (Mar 21, 2013)

I hate that spoilers are such a big thing :(( I was trying to find some icons to use and there were ones that were just in-game graphics so now I know who looks super-panicked and/or murderous at some point... probably...... if you have time to make those faces you aren't gonna be killed :( SIGH it was characters I didn't want to know about (everyone)

anyway omg no RESIST...... if you find out everything think of all the fun speculation times you'll be missing out on :C

(I think I also know the killer now thanks to livebloggers but w/e.)


----------



## mewtini (Mar 21, 2013)

it was /awesome/

I forget where I was up to, though. I think it was when our character had that first Free Activity day.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 21, 2013)

Minish said:


> I hate that spoilers are such a big thing :(( I was trying to find some icons to use and there were ones that were just in-game graphics so now I know who looks super-panicked and/or murderous at some point... probably...... if you have time to make those faces you aren't gonna be killed :( SIGH it was characters I didn't want to know about (everyone)
> 
> anyway omg no RESIST...... if you find out everything think of all the fun speculation times you'll be missing out on :C
> 
> (I think I also know the killer now thanks to livebloggers but w/e.)


I read everything... I am not going to cry... I am not... going to... waaaaah ;;


----------



## Minish (Mar 21, 2013)

peko? :( stop!!!

you disappoint me vo.ov


----------



## Eifie (Mar 22, 2013)

I thought today would be a good day to compile my Hagakure chronicles for your amusement. potential spoilers for DR1, maybe.

man, I hate Hagakure.


----------



## Spoon (Mar 23, 2013)

Minish said:


> let us know your thoughts on SDR2 too, later! :o


Well, I finished catching up before the paywall went up, so just the beginning of the first trial. I've just been really lazy about commenting here.

My favorites in DR1 stayed pretty consistent, kinda minus 



Spoiler: DR1



Mukuru, who I really wish we got to interact with more. Like we get to talk to her as Junko!Mukuro but never as just Mukuro. You can kind of see some of personality since she wasn't much of an actor and backstory library books, though.


 Chihiro, Sakura, and Kirigiri stayed pretty consistent, though. And yeah definitely wish we had the chance to interact with 



Spoiler: DR1



Sayaka more, too.



As for SDR2, I don't know who I like the most. Gundam consistently makes giggle. I love how he's just over the top and just nonchalantly has hamsters in his scarf. I'm always a sucker for the kinda spacey but dedicated types, so I like Chiako a lot. Peko's indescribably great. Walking spoiler is 



Spoiler: SDR2



even better this time around. I was kind of expecting him to die, but it doesn't make it any less sad. ;~;


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm pretty far into the LP of DR1 now (last chapter), but I haven't gotten around to reading DR2 yet.
Genocider Syo is the best omg


----------



## mewtini (Mar 27, 2013)

how are you people reading it what

I see a paywaaaall ; - ;


----------



## Eifie (Mar 29, 2013)

PAYWALL????? WHAT PAYWALL

LOOK AT ALL THESE TRIAL UPDATES WAITING TO BE READ

MY LIFE IS SO COMPLETE RIGHT NOW

edit: MY "ENDGAME SPOILER" WAS ACTUALLY JUST A CHAPTER ONE SPOILER OMG


----------



## Eifie (Apr 2, 2013)

I love Komaeda so much you guys.


----------



## Equinoxe (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks to this thread - and my endless curiosity - I have now read the first let's play completely and SDR2's to the point where I have to wait for updates. D:
It took a little time for me to get used to the art style and generally get into the game, but at some point I noticed I was really absorbed and then I just couldn't stop reading. 

Togami and Hagakure are probably my favourite characters from the first game, and I'm still kinda sorting out my SDR2 faves :U
It's really awful when you get all attached to some character and you know they could very well be the next victim (it's so... _despair-inducing_).




Eifie said:


> I love Komaeda so much you guys.


_me tooooo._ 
Though at first I was like 'ok he's a pretty cool dude I guess' but 



Spoiler: SDR2 first trial



when he went all bonkers in the trial I _really_ started to like him. His 'You've got that wrong!' was positively _chilling_ *___*



to compensate for the lack of content in this post, have some Super High-School Level Shitty Non-Spoilery Fanart!
obligatory Monobear:






aaaand two of my favourite characters atm from SDR2:





Gundam is super adorable I mean dhfshdgfhsdfsdhf

... I can't wait for the next update hnggnnhn


----------



## Eifie (Apr 10, 2013)

Equinoxe said:


> Thanks to this thread - and my endless curiosity - I have now read the first let's play completely and SDR2's to the point where I have to wait for updates. D:
> It took a little time for me to get used to the art style and generally get into the game, but at some point I noticed I was really absorbed and then I just couldn't stop reading.
> 
> Togami and Hagakure are probably my favourite characters from the first game, and I'm still kinda sorting out my SDR2 faves :U
> ...


Excellent, a convert! :D Hahahahagakure looool. omg look how witty I am. Anyway I am so excited that I have an update waiting for me to read! I saw it earlier but the internet wasn't cooperating and I had work to do anyway but now I am free to watch the videos!

re: komaeda 



Spoiler: SDR2 trial one



I know omg that was my favourite moment he's so great. so so great.



Okay off to watch the update sorry for the pointless post.


----------



## Equinoxe (Apr 10, 2013)

Are you guys super excited for the DANGAN RONPA *ANIME*? I sure as hell am!
look here's the trailer omg






_yesssss_


----------



## Eifie (Apr 10, 2013)

Equinoxe said:


> Are you guys super excited for the DANGAN RONPA *ANIME*? I sure as hell am!
> look here's the trailer omg
> 
> 
> ...


sooo stoked omg. Leon is such a cutie. By the time it comes out I'll even be able to understand, like, one word of Japanese. :o It'll help.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 11, 2013)

oh, dear god, I'm aaaalmost done with the chapter where 



Spoiler: PLOT DETAILS OKAY



Touko reveals herself to be Genocider Syo



Also I never figured out what happened to Leon! What happened. :v


----------



## Eifie (Apr 11, 2013)

Mewtini said:


> oh, dear god, I'm aaaalmost done with the chapter where
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: PLOT DETAILS OKAY



Her tongue... I can't deal with it...



Do you mean 



Spoiler: Leon



his execution


?


----------



## Eifie (Apr 16, 2013)

psa lp update

screw tomorrow morning's exam


----------



## Eifie (May 17, 2013)

PSA this club still exists and the paywall is now down


----------



## mewtini (Jun 21, 2013)

YOU GUYS LOOK WHAT I FOUND even though i didn't test it

ARCHIVED (with only orenoren's posts)

GO

SEE

IT


----------



## Eifie (Jun 23, 2013)

THERE GOES MY LIFE?!?!?!!!!!!


----------



## Equinoxe (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh hey more good news: the first LP is now officially archived! :D

English translation patch? 
HMMM I wonder if my laptop can handle a PSP emulator or not... O:


----------



## Eifie (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello my super high-school level friends... today I finished SDR2 and I am UPSET. Chapter three is SO UPSETTING. Chapter five is SO UPSETTING.

For others who are impatient like me:

This tumblr goes up to somewhere in the trial in chapter four. It doesn't really aim to be an LP of the scope of oren's, so it skips over things and a lot of the pre-trial parts are just sort of summary. I don't really remember because it was like, three whole days ago. I think it _does_ have subbed trial videos, which the next one might have been missing for chapter four only? If you're coming from the most recent update on SA, I believe you could start at chapter 2 update 26. I finished chapter two and read all of chapter three here and then moved on to the next link I'm going to post, except I think I came back to this one for some parts of chapter four (probably the trial videos).

There is a sort of spoiler for chapter four in the master list of this tumblr if you're paying attention (I was paying attention, unfortunately), so I'm going to link you straight to the chapter: here. After that it's safe to look at the master list. This one has the later half of the game and the epilogue, with subbed trial videos for, I think, chapters five and six.

Happy reading! :DD Please come yell about this game with me!


----------



## mewtini (Oct 2, 2013)

Equinoxe said:


> Oh hey more good news: the first LP is now officially archived! :D
> 
> English translation patch?
> HMMM I wonder if my laptop can handle a PSP emulator or not... O:


YAY I DIDN'T SEE THIS

I WAS ALL "the paywall :c" AND NOW I'M NOT

YAY


----------



## Eifie (Oct 2, 2013)

Elektronika said:


> YAY I DIDN'T SEE THIS
> 
> I WAS ALL "the paywall :c" AND NOW I'M NOT
> 
> YAY


paywall survival kit

(DR3 spoilers in the first post in the first link I guess? if you really want to know absolutely zero idk)


----------



## Chiaski (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi there! uvu I really like Peko and 



Spoiler: chapter 2



KuzuPeko makes me cry


.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 6, 2013)

Chiaski said:


> Hi there! uvu I really like Peko and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my god let's be friends


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Oct 7, 2013)

So, one question, about the first game...

What would have happened if someone was murdered in the public bath? There were no cameras there, so "Monobear" wouldn't know who the culprit was.


----------

